# Biggest cichlid tank?



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

*What is the biggest cichlid tank you have seen and could you provide some pictures?
(I don't mean a public aquarium)*


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

There is someone on here I remember seeing pictures of a guy in his tank cleaning it.

I can picture his forum name I just cant remember it.

I think he has a website for homeless large fish...I will try to find the pictures unless someone else chimes in sooner...


----------



## eL Chupy (Aug 6, 2007)

redstallion02 said:


> There is someone on here I remember seeing pictures of a guy in his tank cleaning it.
> ...


 :lol: Ssssssspit_Fire scuba dives in his :lol:

and I think you're refering to 'TheFishGuy'


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

TFG - The Fish Guy has, if I remember correctly, an 800 gallon and a 1200 gallon DIY.

:thumb:


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks, I couldn't find the pictures I was looking for but that is him


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

There's a fish store in Dublin, CA with a 500 gal bowfront with the most random assortment of African and SA/CA cichlids you've ever seen... oscars, peacocks, a huge green terror, a couple of calvus, several different haps, and an assortment of big mbuna, plus a 14" +/- pleco.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

here's TFG's site, got a pic of him swimming in it. http://www.monsterfishrescue.com/


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

When he swims in it, not being a cichlid, it means it is no longer a cichlid tank. Disqualified by technicality. Though in all seriousness I think it is the largest cichlid based tank I have seen pictures of.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

xalow said:


> When he swims in it, not being a cichlid, it means it is no longer a cichlid tank. Disqualified by technicality. Though in all seriousness I think it is the largest cichlid based tank I have seen pictures of.


Dithers doesn't qualify it from being a cichlid tank, does it? :lol:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Forum member *karatejo* found this frontosa tank in the lobby of the Radisson SAS Waterfront Hotel in St. Helier, Jersey, UK. Its apparently about 7,000g and roughly 30' long about 4' wide and around 8' deep. (pic is from their website, *karatejo* is going to try for some better pics)


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, look at the thickness of that glass!
What would you guess, 6"?


> (pic is from their website, karatejo is going to try for some better pics)


MalawiLover, it would be interesting to see full on picts, please post them if "karatejo" comes up with any. :thumb:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Another user recently posted this in the â€œEquipment & suppliesâ€


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Yes, nice _little_ $50000 mbuna tank. :lol: How much do you reckon stocking that thing would cost!!


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Dang, fellas, I beams for cross braces!


> How much do you reckon stocking that thing would cost!!


Trivial expense, when you can spend 50K on a tank :lol:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Can you imagine doing weekly water changes on that puppy. You would need your own reservoir.


----------



## algae eater (Jul 29, 2008)

MalawiLover said:


> Can you imagine doing weekly water changes on that puppy. You would need your own reservoir.


When I change my 55 gal, I run the water in the front yard. Using that same method with the big tank would flood my neighbors house.


----------

